# Fireline Exceed



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I use the 2kg Exceed for bream and flathead fishing. One of my good mates uses it for bass as well. I think its underrated. I typically don't touch Berkley line due to the waxy coating on most of their products, but the Exceed (at least in the 2kg) doesn't seem to have this issue. I've run it on my bream spin outfits for about 12 months an it still gets the job done. I've seen no difference in line twist, wind knots etc.. between the Exceed and any other 4lb line I've used for the same purpose. In that price bracket I'd rate it one of the best on a price v quality basis.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Their explanation of the problems makes no sense at all to me. None. Sounds like a load of rubbish. The way the line is layed by the reel determines whether it will dig in, not how the line itself is constructed. Go for your life Paul


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been using 6lb on a couple of spinning reels for about 6mths and am very happy with it. From what I can make out the 6lb is the same thickness as Fireline 4lb. It casts pretty well and it doesn't seem as stiff as Fireline. I will use it again and am looking to try the 4lb on the next reel. BCF have it on special from time to time.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought the 20lb and used it for one session. It was crap. Broke way below the breaking strain. I was loosing bass as it was snapping as soon as they hit. I took it off straight away. Bloody stuff cost me about $60 in spinnerbaits plus the $25 I wasted buying it. I happily use other firelines on some of my reels but never again will I use fireline exceed.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

WayneD said:


> I bought the 20lb and used it for one session. It was crap. Broke way below the breaking strain. I was loosing bass as it was snapping as soon as they hit.


 :shock: Fishing in PNG?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I have used it in 4lb for about 12 months and it is fine for a cheapy and i haven't had any breakage issues. Possibly Wayne's was a bad spool or the thicker stuff is crap. I do add a drop of superglue to my wind on knot though. I would buy it again. I used it for bream, trout and flat chaps and have dragged 40+ cm bream out of structure with it. I am running it on a pair of 2004 certates.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BigGee said:


> I use 8 pound on my light Surf outfit and find it excellent. Strong and casts a mile. The bright orange colour at night is awesome to see in torch light also. Mine was originally used on an Alvey, now on a shit box Okuma spinning reel. I don't blame the line for the reel, it's shit all in its own.
> 
> Gee


You took it off the Alvey, Gee... was it a problem for your non-winding hand that caused you to do that... (tight thin line on unforgiving flesh)? I've still got braid on one alvey... just haven't replaced it yet due to lethargy, plus the fact that I seldom use it, as I find that one overhead outfit and three spinning reels suit my needs admirably.

I also had an Okuma reel that I finished up binning... didn't live up to expectations at all.

Jimbo


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

I've used many brands of braid over the years, and I keep coming back to fireline for dollar value. There seems to be a trend towards limper and thinner (fused) braids like nanofil and exceed, but what you get in distance you loose in time tying knots because the stuff is so thin and slippery, and untangling wind-knots... So for me, it's good old 3lb Crystal, never had a knot break and I don't feel bad if I need to trim 10 meters before a new session.


----------

